# HMDT x HMPK



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I have tried to breed this male before, he seemed uninterested, and after a couple days with the female he had not even attempted to make a nest....

Tuesday afternoon:
Moved my DT from the tank he was in to a 3gal critter keeper to make room for some incoming fish.

Wednesday afternoon:
Male builds Giant bubble nest. Not tall but just massively wide. I figure with him in no sight of a female he must on his own be ready. I select one of my females from my last spawn, a red (normally very light red but she darkens in the presence of a male) and add her in in the evening

Thursday afternoon:
The nipping stops and the wrapping begins. Male is your typical pet store fish size, and also your textbook DT short body, so body length of about 1.25 inches, female is from my giant spawn so she's 2.5 inches :X needless to say there is some trouble wrapping, but eggs start dropping in the evening, and they both are returning eggs to the nest. (i've had lots of trouble with females eating eggs recently)

Friday:
All day long everything looks good. Nest has significantly reduced in size but it's more then enough to hold the eggs, and daddy's being really attentive.

Friday evening:
Make 1 last check of the eggs, barely any are there, for the 10th or so time with my last attempts at breeding, the male eats the eggs right at the 24hr mark. He's quite fat, i was a little worried he might explode.

Today (Saturday) 5:00
Check in to see a fry swimming. One drop out of the nest. So far i see three. don't expect there to be any more than those, but i have fry!

Female:









I'll get other pics of the male and ect soon. dinner time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a little tip...you're trying to post HTML and BBcode at once, so your picture doesn't show up. Forum only supports BBcode, so you just need the tags with the url of the photo inside ([url]http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e32/EvilVOG/Betta/fruntexample.jpg[/url])

The girl is very cute...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i grabbed the wrong link.

Came up and looked in at around 7 or so, seems to be at least 17 fry, maybe more.

Nest after i dropped the cup on it, before he made it even bigger:









Female:









vid of the male from his other spawn attempt:


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Spoke too soon again, checked in last night and dropped a bit of java fern in and there was no sign of fry. The tank is relatively clean so i can only surmise he ate the fry.

Checked again this morning and now all but the last little bits of the nest are gone, so there really isn't any place left they could be


----------

